# Kombination diverser Filter



## Whitesnake (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich war auf der Seiten teichtechnik-selbstbau . de unterwegs und habe da einige interessante Filterbauanleitungen gesehen.

Nun wollte ich folgendes kombinieren:
Als Skimmer den gemauerten, mit Pumpe Aquamax 5500, danach
UV-Lampe -> 
Votex-Filter aus Regenwassertonne ->
Siebfilter einbringen, danach meinen 3 Kammerfilter mit Bürsten, Kiesel und Eiweisabschäumer (Neu nach Bauplan ->
der Rücklauf soll über eine Art Pflanzelfilter laufen, wobei ich mir hier noch nicht ganz sicher bin, wie ich den noch unterbringen soll, ohne das ich die "großen" Pflanzen köpfen muss.

Was meint Ihr, ist das in der Reihenfolge möglich und sinnvoll?

Gruß Eric


----------



## Whitesnake (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

So, nun hier meine Vorstellung meines "neuen" Filters. Alles soll durch eine Pumpe im Skimmerschacht betrieben werden.


----------



## rainthanner (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

Hallo Eric, 

deine Zeichnung würde sich auch für ein Schwerkraftprinzip eignen. 
Du müßtest dazu nur alles auf Teichwasserstand einbuddeln und die Pumpe in die "gelbe" Pumpenkammer, statt in den Skimmer legen. 

Vorteil: 
Spart unheimlich viel Strom, da sich die Leistung der Pumpe oft mehr als verdoppelt.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

Noch ein Vorteil: 

Der Filter ist dann nicht mehr sichtbar, da versenkt.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Haitu (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

Hi Eric,

was du da planst, hat Ähnlichkeit mit dem was ich plane.
Die Vorklärung wird, nach Recherche hier im Forum, bei mir auch in Schwerkraft betrieben sein. Der Filter ist bei mir ein Bodenfilter und da, wie der Name schon sagt, im Boden.
Einen Teil des Wassers lasse ich aus der Vorklärung direkt ins Pflanzbecken laufen und dann erst zum Filter.
Die Überlegung dabei ist, ich will den Pflanzen Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zuführen und dann soll der Filter die restlichen Nährstoffe die die Pflanze nicht verarbeitet bekommen erledigten.
Ich würde ja gerne auch alles Wasser aus der Vorklärung zunächst zum Pflanzbecken leiten, geht aber nicht weil mir das sonst überlaufen würde.


----------



## karsten. (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*



			
				Haitu schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> Die Überlegung dabei ist, ich will den Pflanzen Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zuführen und dann soll der Filter die restlichen Nährstoffe die die Pflanze nicht verarbeitet bekommen erledigten............



Hallo  
da scheint mir ein kleiner Denkfehler drin zu stecken . 
Pflanzenfilter arbeiten nicht ausschließlich nach dem Prinzip ,
dass "ausgehungerte Pflanzen sich auf sämtliche Nährstoffe stürzen... 
die Pflanzen können Nährstoffe nur als gelöste Salze aufnehmen.
d.h. erst nach dem Mineralisierungsprozess !
das durchwurzelte Substrat ist dabei gleichzeitig 
mech. Filter
Bakterienrasen
Nährstoffspeicher
Biogenerator

mit welchem Filter willst Du denn *danach* noch irgenwas herausfiltern ?
in was Umwandeln ,Abbauen oder Austragen ?


			
				Haitu schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> und dann soll der Filter die restlichen Nährstoffe die die Pflanze nicht verarbeitet bekommen erledigten............



also der Pflanzenfilter sollte m.M.n.
eventuell mit einem Absetzbecken das letzte Glied der Filterstrecke sein !


schönes WE
karsten.

@Eric    s.a.


----------



## Haitu (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

Hi Karsten,

für mich ist das eine prima Sache wenn du dich hier im Thread von Eric auch mit meinen Überlegungen beschäftigst.

Da bitte ich dich dann nochmals mit zu überlegen und mir dann evt. per PN, damit Eric, was dann auch berechtigt währe, nicht sauer wird, mir deine Meinung mitzuteilen.

Die Pflanzbecken sind bei mir als Behälter zur Pflege von Wasserpflanzen der Sumpfzone konzipiert die Funktion als Filter für den Teich darf, muss von den Becken aber nicht geleistet werden. Der eigentliche Filter wird ein Bodenfilter sein.

Wenn du mal Zeit und Muße hast, dann schau bitte mal auf den Link in meiner Signatur. Da ist dargestellt wie ich mir das bis jetzt vorstelle.
Noch kann ich Änderungen im Konzept vornehmen da bisher von der Gesamtanlage nur 2 Pflanzbecken fertig sind.
Ich sehe aber jetzt schon, dass nährstoffbedürftige Pflanzen nicht so richtig in die Gänge kommen.
Der Teich selber wird, neben dem was Staub und anderer Anflug einbringen, Jahr für Jahr mit dem Laubfall einer momentan noch kleinen Eiche gedüngt.
Ein akzeptables Umfeld für jede Art von Wasserpflanze werde ich natürlich nicht erreichen aber ich möchte doch versuchen zu tun was ich kann um ein weites Spektrum abzudecken ohne künstlich düngen zu müssen.
Eigentlich sollte die Anlage sich selber tragen.


----------



## Thorsten (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

Hi Otto,

sehe ich anders...per PM oder Mail hat keiner (ausser dir) etwas davon.

So können die Leuts aber Ihre Meinung zum besten geben und jeder "lernt" etwas daraus.

Du kannst natürlich einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, dann kann man(n) nach Lust und Laune deine Filtervorstellung diskutieren.


P.S.
Ich denke mal nicht das Eric sauer sein wird...besteht ja kein Grund dazu!


----------



## Thorsten (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

Hi Eric,

ich finde gegen deine Filterplanung ist nichts einzuwenden.

Wenn Du deinen Filter allerdings in Schwerkraft betreiben möchtest, sollte die Pumpenkammer vor dem Pflanzfilter geschaltet werden.

Zu bedenken gebe ich noch, dass der Pflanzfilter mit einem "Schlammablass" versehen sein sollte, sonst bekommst Du beim reinigen Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Haitu (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

Hi Thorsten,

für mich währe das auch hier im Thread natürlich OK. Öffentlich ist mir sogar lieber. Irgendwie betrifft es ja auch die gleiche Thematik.


----------



## Thorsten (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

rehi Otto,

na dann belassen wir es doch dabei.

Wie gesagt einen Grund das Eric böse sein wird, gibt es nicht.

Also weiter machen......

Schönes Wochenende noch!


----------



## Whitesnake (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

Häh  ich nö  

Einbuddel hört sich in erster Linie gut an, Filter weg, Schwerkraft ackert, Pumpe bekommt nur sauberes Wasser. 
Diese Art der Technik habe ich schin probiert. Richtig schlecht dabei war nur das Saubermachen der Filterkammern. Daher nutze ich den Skimmer zum Oberflächenreinigen und ein Siegt mit 5 - 8 mm großen Löchern als Vorfilter für die Pumpe. Die Pumpe kommt laut Hersteller und aus meiner Sich auch gut mit großen Gegenständen klar. Habe leider ab un zu einen toten Stichling im Filter. Die 1. Filtertonne soll jeder Zeit über einen Hahn zu entleeren sein, genau wie der Dreikammerfilter. Bei dem Pflanzentaich hab ich natürlich ein Problem. Da ich nicht in die Regionen des Hochbaus gehen will, ist der so gut wie ebenerdig, vielleicht steht der noch 20-30 cm über dem Boden, als gut 15 cm über der Wassergleiche. Reinigen ist da natürlich schwer. Ich nehme mir allerdings lieber einen Teil zu Reinigen schwer vor, die gleich 2 oder Filter.

Muss morgen mal die Höhen ausmessen, dann kann ich auch noch die  Erdgleich darstellen.

Als erste Filtertonne, wollte ich einen Vortex nutzen, nun sehe ich, das es einen ähnliche Bauart gibt, genannt Siebfilter.

Welchen würdet Ihr bevorzugen?


----------



## Thorsten (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

Hi Eric,

bevorzugen?....ich habe ein Spaltsieb das gut funktioniert. 

Allerdings muss ich dieses im Frühjahr oft reinigen (ca.1x täglich-abspülen).
Jetzt im Sommer, muss ich es alle 2-3 Tage abspülen.

Eine Alternative ist die sogenannte - defekter Link entfernt -, diese funktioniert einwandfrei ohne große Reinigungsaktionen.
Der Preis dafür liegt bei ca. 430 Euronen....ist halt alles eine Kostenfrage.


----------



## Whitesnake (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

Hi,
stehe vor dem Problem, wie ich die Folie an Steinen festklebe. Siehe Skimmer bei Teichtechnik (unter Links zu finden).

Mit was kann ich die Folie festkleben?

Gruß Eric


----------



## Friedhelm (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

Hi Eric,

würde sagen, mit Innotec geht's bestimmt.


----------



## Whitesnake (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

Hi Friedhelm,
hab mir sowas beinahe gedacht. Habe bisher nur einen Laden gefunden, der das hier hat. Der nimmt für eine Kartusche sage und schreibe 30 Euronen.
Das geht laut Internet billiger, aber das dauert. Im Baumarkt habe ich das noch nicht gesehen.

Welche Baumärkte bei euch haben diesen Kleber?

-Skimmer ist gemauert
- Folie zugeschnitten
- Folie mit Schweißmittel verklebt( passt natürlich nicht wirklich gut)
- daher nun noch voll verkleben.

Morgen soll der Skimmer seinen Dienst beginnen (hoffentlich)


----------



## Annett (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

Hallo,

schau mal hier in den letzten Beitrag!

Aber wie generell in allen Foren: Ohne Gewähr!


----------



## Whitesnake (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kombination diverser Filter*

Skimmer läuft prima, hätte das Ganze nur 5cm weiter absenken sollen. Gut Übung macht den Meister. Aber immerhin er geht.

Dann den Siebfilter mit der Wassertonne. Seit heute habe ich das Sieb drin. Funktionierte auch schon ohne Sieb, jetzt jedoch werden noch kleinere Teile herausgefiltert.

??? Wie kann ich den Strudel in der Tonne erhöhen ? Das Sieb setzt sich ganz schon zu.

Der Überlauf zu meinem 3 Kammerfilter der Genesis Serie ist recht sensible, hier ist die Lage des Schlauches sehr wichtig. Zu einem Späteren Zeitpunkt soll hier ein Rohr als Verbindung eingebaut werden. Mein Siebfilter hat einen Überlauf direkt in den Teich zurück, kann also nichts schief gehen.

Jetzt beginnen die Überlegungen des Filterteiches, hier hab ich mehrere Varianten:
1. Mit Teichfolie
2. Komplett gemauert
3. Mit großen Kunststoffbehältern, Gesamtvolumen dann ca. 1,5 qm.
4. Fertigteich

50% der Fläche wollte ich mit Sumpfpflanzen versehen, die anderen 50% mit __ Teichrosen.

Bilder folgen noch vom Provisorium.


----------

